# Daiwa Saltiga Ballistic 40-405



## Drumboy

Building a Ballistic and am trying to find the tip size?? Fished with the 35 demo this weekend from RDT and thought I needed a little bit more backbone for casting 8nbait. So I'm going with the 40 instead of the 35. Thnx for any help Also if a size 22 reel seat will fit this blank too? thnx again


----------



## Ryan Y

I think the tube is near 10 for some reason but im probably wrong. The ring will depend on what size guides you use but I would say 10 or 12.

Next time your near mayfair or on college rd, Go by either Michaels or the craft store next to Lowes foods near the college and get yourself a circle template. Its great for measuring those things.


----------



## Drumboy

thnx Ryan


----------



## Tacpayne

I was told once that teh 40 part of the model stood for a 4.0mm top. Which my my math (which sucks) would put it around a 9.5 or 10 tip top. IF I can find my tip top guage I will set my calipers to 4mm and see what it is for sure.


----------



## dsurf

It does take a 4mm........however, the 40 in 40-405 represents japanese sinker size.......There just so happens to be a correlation between the Japanese sinker size and tip size, as coincidence may have it. 

A Japanese site for Shimano rods lists the tip size to either coincide with the sinker (e.g. a 30 has a tip size of 3.0mm and a 40 has a tip size of 4.0mm) or be within 1/10 of a mm (e.g a 33 has a tip size of either 3.2mm or 3.4mm and a 35 has a tip size of either 3.4mm or 3.6mm). After measuring my three Daiwas, all are also within 1/10 of a mm.


Yes a 22mm will fit, but you'll have the grind out a bit to get over the butt tip ring.........won't take a lot.


----------



## skunk king

I heard a rumor to the effect that Bob Eakes at Red Drum help develop or test them. Anyone know if this is true?


----------



## Tacpayne

NO dont think thats true, He has helped develope some lami blanks, and that was from Todd Vivian former blank designer of Lamiglas


----------



## AL_N_VB

skunk king said:


> I heard a rumor to the effect that Bob Eakes at Red Drum help develop or test them. Anyone know if this is true?


I do know I have one of them "gray" Daiwa 1st generation Daiwa Ballistics that I fish with. Bob can't own them all...

Gonna keep 1 WRI Fusion and fish all Ballistics 35's in 2010.


----------



## Drumboy

Talked to few guys this past weekend at the point wondering what they were throwing... found out they were the first ballistics everyone talks about. 

Also talked to Bob's wife this weekend at the point as well and she said she was throwing a blue ballistic... didn't even know they had those. 

Also found out how much a century cost


----------



## Tacpayne

Drumboy said:


> Talked to few guys this past weekend at the point wondering what they were throwing... found out they were the first ballistics everyone talks about.
> 
> Also talked to Bob's wife this weekend at the point as well and she said she was throwing a blue ballistic... didn't even know they had those.
> 
> Also found out how much a century cost


Yep Ive never seen a blue ballistic. I have a 1509 and a Century carbon metal for my 8n bait rods, right now. I have had a ballistic before, but got a cts to replace it, thinking about getting a 40-405 again, but have another rod that my eye is on first


----------



## dsurf

skunk king said:


> I heard a rumor to the effect that Bob Eakes at Red Drum help develop or test them. Anyone know if this is true?



That is my understanding as well........the story, as I was told, was that they wanted a true 8nbait ballistic, and the 35-405 did not quite measure up, especially with power in the equation......hence the 40.


----------



## dsurf

Blue Ballistic....the word I just received (not definite) is that 'it's in the works'......and may be able to throw more than the current red 40........could be 1 1/2 to 2 years before its available to the general public.


----------



## CrawFish

I'm still looking for the silver ones they had back in the day. Can't wait for the blue one, it'll go nicely with my blue yonder.


----------



## Sriracha

CrawFish said:


> I'm still looking for the silver ones they had back in the day. Can't wait for the blue one, it'll go nicely with my blue yonder.


You don't need any more toys man. you got too many already.


----------



## sinisterfins

Bob put his input on the 1562 Lami . Happen to have 1 biult by Mr . Ron Snell.


----------



## Tacpayne

sinisterfins said:


> Bob put his input on the 1562 Lami . Happen to have 1 biult by Mr . Ron Snell.


That is the one I was thinking about. To bad they discontinued them they are sweet rods


----------

